# Notebook mit UMTS



## Freak_Desperado (5. Juli 2007)

Hi!
Ich bin schon seit Tagen im Netz unterwegs und suche ein gutes Notebook mit integriertem UMTS-Modul.

Es sollte einen Core 2 Duo Prozessor ab 2x2.0 GHz und min. 2 GB DDR2-RAM haben, sowie DirectX10-fähig sein und integriertes WLAN haben. HDMI wäre auch nicht verkehrt, ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Überall lese ich, dass diese Notebooks gebaut werden, jedoch finde ich keine.

Preislich habe ich mir so 1.500 bis 2.000 Euro vorgestellt.


Falls jemand ein Notebook kennt oder zufällig über eins stolpert, das diese Kriterien erfüllt, wäre ich für einen kurzen Hinweis sehr dankbar.


Gruß
Michi


----------

